# 2nd Round Game 2: #3 Los Angeles Lakers (0) @ #2 Oklahoma City Thunder (1) - 5/16/12



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Need to take this game to have a decent chance at winning this series.

Personally I think they'll be lucky to take one game out of the entire series but I'm hoping for the best. The last regular season game against OKC showed that the Lakers can defeat this team. They just need to believe that they can do it and work hard.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's see what kind of defensive adjustments are "defensive-minded" coach makes. I hope he makes some offensive adjustments too. Maybe he can get Ramon Sessions more involved...allowing him to penetrate more to try and get Russell Westbrook into foul trouble.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, here we go. Time to see what this team is made of.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Our bigs have gotta trap the pick and roll. The guards have gotta get over the screens fight through them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thunder aren't hitting as much right now and they've already turned it over twice (remember, they had only four TO's in Game 1). We're still down 16-12, though.


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm glad it's more even this game but let's hope it stays that way.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We need to keep the pace in our favor. No silly turnovers. Can't keep fouling, either.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Down by three at the half...and OKC didn't even play a good half. We look old and desperate against them. We need to get more people involved on offense. Ramon Sessions is basically a bystander out there with 2 points and 0 assists. We are basically playing 4 on 5. Kobe shooting 4-11. Ibaka with 5 blocks and we are being outrebounded. This isn't gonna get it done. We need to stop OKC from getting off to a good start in the 3rd quarter...which was our downfall in Game 1.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That missed Sessions dunk and then the MWP airballed 3-pointer were such momentum killers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Leading by 3 at the end of the 3rd quarter. I'm very cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

from leading by 7 points, 75 - 68

end : 75 - 77


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We are just pathetic. I am so sick of Kobeball already. In the last two minutes Kobe has 2 TOs and shoots two bricks...all while everybody else stands and watches. We are as predictable as a sunrise. Now a 7 point lead with two minutes to go is far from a sure victory. However, it was how we lost...we practically handed the game to them. Pathetic...just so pathetic.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate saying this but Kobe absolutely blew that game for us. I am furious right now. I won't be getting over this loss. Killer. Just killer.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

If they can play defense like they did tonight, they will win the series. The back-to-back lowers their chances of doing so, though.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Kobe!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This was the hardest lost I have been through in a long while. I cannot remember ever being so mad at the outcome of a single game.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

doctordrizzay said:


> Kobe!


Take your baiting elsewhere. Really. Do it.


----------



## Adel (Dec 19, 2011)

elcap15 said:


> This was the hardest lost I have been through in a long while. I cannot remember ever being so mad at the outcome of a single game.


before a minute in game 4, game 2 again


----------

